# Flood Victims!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Flood Victims !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Florida Finest Structures (Fl. lic. Number CBC 1257934)a local licensed and insured commercial and residential contractor, familiar with the National Flood Insurance Program (N.F.I.P.) flood mitigation and structural drying protocol. 
We are here to assist you with all of your flood needs from start to finish.
We have secured a vast amount of drying equipment and additional resources to facilitate the required needs.

Be smart in your choose of mitigation contractors, keep in mind the contractor referred by the carrier have a on going relationship with them.

Florida Finest Structures works for you not your insurance company. 

The selection of a contractor is up to you not your insurance company. 

Florida Finest Structures has your best interest at heart.

Call 850 418 6385


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Are you IICRC certified ?


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Yes we have certified personal.

I.I.C.R.C 
W.R.T. 
Cert. # 175533


----------

